# Boss let me bring him home... :3 (Slightly graphic photo)



## Ciddian

So.... my boss came up to me and told me about this lil paddle tail newt that had lost a leg. Apparently you arnt supposed to keep them together because of agression. More so with less food available.

He'she is in excellent shape aside from the limb. It eats very well and does everything just as good. I am unsure if that leg will regrow. The white bit feels stiff. I couldnt help but touch it because he tries to walk with it still (eek!) We felt terrible for the lil guy.

Right now he's in a smaller barebottom tank so its easy for me to keep the water clean. He gets fed smaller items (bloodworm atm) in a separate container. I hope to pick up some earth worms for him this weekend.

Anywho.. He/she's adorable! <3 Always comes over to see if my finger may be edible. lol



















Thanks for looking! I will keep this updated...


----------



## ameekplec.

You're in luck! Somebody correct me if I am mistaken, but I remember learning that newts are one of the few vertebrates that are able to regrow entire limbs. It'll turn into a little stump, then start to regrow.


----------



## Calmer

ameekplec. is correct as scientists have been studing this for many years in hopes to regenerate limbs for humans.
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=newt+amputation&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## Katalyst

Awww I wonder if she'd like some shrimpies as a snack.  I'll bring her some next time I see ya.


----------



## ameekplec.

Oh yes, now I remember where I learned this. They have stem cells that regrow the limb from the leading edge of the limb bud. Apparently if you surgically remove it, rotate it, then replace it, it grows back in the rotated position. 

I'd give him plenty to eat, and I;m sure he'll be back in form in no time!


----------



## ameekplec.

the white bit might be bone. Another newt probably grabbed a hold of the leg an bit away the flesh, but couldn't bite through the bone.


----------



## Riceburner

give it some substrate for traction....


----------



## Ciddian

not yet... He will get somthing new. I just wanna be stupid crazy about keeping the place clean.


----------



## Ciddian

Newt is doing well!  Check it out :3

The white bone bit fell off and new growth started to really grow in. The lil guy has a new 5 gallon for himself at the moment with a internal fluval for some major water flow which he seems to enjoy.


















Need to add some green in there soon...


----------



## Katalyst

He sure is lucky to have you as an owner! Nice work Jess, the arm seems to be healing/progressing nicely.


----------



## Calmer

It is good to see so much improvement in such a short period of time 
He looks a lot more rotund now as well. Someone has been spoiling him. lol


----------



## ameekplec.

Yay! A stub! A lucky leg! He'll be back to form in no time. Good thing he has such a good human. Looks like a great little place for a newt like himself.


----------



## Ciddian

Awee thanks guys! 

I cant wait for toes! X) I love little newt toes.. lol


----------



## Ciddian

You guys!!! X)

7 days later and there shall be toes!!! omfg its so cute.. Heh!


----------



## Tabatha

OMG, that's soooo amazing! Thanks for documenting the growth of his little leg, that's so cool!


----------



## Ciddian

Isnt it!? I am just like... on cloud 9.


----------



## pat3612

Thats so amazing Cid you did a great job that guy is soooo cute I would love to get some but alas no more room at the inn.


----------



## ameekplec.

Hooray! Almost all better!!! Good job Cid!


----------



## planter

It's amazing how fast the little guy recovered. Good work


----------



## Mr Fishies

Wow - Ciddian, GTAA's own Florence Nightingale! 

Your compassion for critters is most admirable as is your dedication to providing a good home.

Truly amazing - considering about a month ago there was a little bone sticking out of a stump. The coolest things just happen "nature-ally".

Do you have more pics? A sort of time lapse of the progress would be cool to see.


----------



## Ciddian

Unfortunately i dont. He's extremely wiggaly and squirmy and most of the time he likes to hide in his rock pile. Its only when he wants food is when he comes out to beg. hehehe

But i will try very hard to get a vid or something. Defiantly more photos. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Ciddian

Aug 7/08

More photos. Not much bulk to the new arm but I dunno.  Least he has it. 
He gets earth worms everyday now, he's -always- hungry. I try to give him bloodworms and krill as well. I am going to work on adding more items to his diet.


























































































Eating worms!


----------



## lili

Good job !
Lucky newt !


----------



## Mr Fishies

lili said:


> Good job !
> Lucky newt !


Luck newt...poor worm! He didn't even chew! 

Strange how a critter like that can look cute - a pudgy fluffy kitten he's not - but still cute.

In terms of bulking up his new arm - would something like this help?


----------



## Tabatha

>



OMG, that is so cute! 

Great job Cid, you are the herp whisperer!


----------



## Katalyst

Mr Fishies said:


> Luck newt...poor worm! He didn't even chew!
> 
> Strange how a critter like that can look cute - a pudgy fluffy kitten he's not - but still cute.
> 
> In terms of bulking up his new arm - would something like this help?


That's hysterical! lol Now I'm wondering who it WAS made for lol. Mr. Newt is a funny little fellow and only comes out when Cid has a chopstick full of worms! Spoiled little thing!


----------



## Ciddian

LOL Mr. Fishies!! XD

Thanks guys


----------



## Sunstar

that is one healthy and happy looking newt. Well done!


----------



## Ciddian

thanks sunstar  I wish i had a garden so I could look for slugs


----------



## Ciddian

Small update 

More beefy and I am pretty sure that I might have a female. What an awesome little newt. She's still at my desk and keeps me company while i nerd around on the computer.

I am slowly changing the tank over to a more planted set up. Currently dealing with diatoms so i added two new zebra nerites just to maybe give me a bit of a hand with it.

Her right was the missing arm.

Nov/08




























Thank you for looking :3


----------



## Mr Fishies

Ciddian said:


> Her right was the missing arm.


Cool! Glad to see she's doing well. The arm and "hand" are still a wee bit gimpy looking eh? Is there one less digit?


----------



## Ciddian

You know i went and looked back at the photos.. I thought she had three but she does actually have four. lol

I was wondering if she didnt use it as much as the good arm but she really doesnt seem to be hindered at all by it


----------



## Katalyst

I have some nice freeze dried earth worms for the little piglet! Figure it beats chopping worms!


----------



## Ciddian

Yay Kat! Nice to see you :3 That would be awesome! Earth worms are her favorite!


----------



## Katalyst

Thanks Cid, I got in last night. I LOVE your new betta avie!


----------



## Sunstar

that creature looks fat and pampered.


----------



## Katalyst

Sunstar said:


> that creature looks fat and pampered.


All of Ciddian's pet are lol. Well not fat but definately pampered! You should see Turtle!


----------



## Sunstar

you have a turtle? oooh!


----------



## Ciddian

rofl! Yes turtle is a chubby.. >.> he used to be fatter oy.. 

Yup i have two turtles. They dont really have names.. Just res and turtle. lol

I'll have to take some updated photos. Aching to get thier big water trough bins.


----------



## Katalyst

Ciddian said:


> rofl! Yes turtle is a chubby.. >.> he used to be fatter oy..
> 
> Yup i have two turtles. They dont really have names.. Just res and turtle. lol
> 
> I'll have to take some updated photos. Aching to get thier big water trough bins.


I should fence off my pond next summer and you can bring him to visit like camp lol. I'd probally find him on the couch with a beer though lol.


----------



## Ciddian

ROFL they will have a big house party!


----------

